# BB Issue



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

The rubber rings on the launch tube of the BB become dislodged with each launch.

Any way to fix this?


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Put some of the silicon grease that came with your BB in the groove then roll the O ring into the groove and smear some more grease around the outside of the ring. It should stay there and provide a smoother seal.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

I will give that a try, thanks Jason.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

How hot are the loads you're using?

I use the yellow loads from Lowes and they work fine.

You definitely need to keep those o-rings and shafts greased, plus check to make sure the o-rings aren't broken.
Size 11 at Lowes/Home Depot will fix ya right up................. :wink:


----------



## KEukaFlyer (Oct 7, 2005)

Let us know if that solved the problem. I get that from time to time but I just slide them back up and it seems to keep working fine!

BTW what a difference new o-rings will make!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have the same issue on occasion. Not so much with newer rings. But I also don't lube them so that may be it also.


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

do you use the silicone grease on the tube also?
jason


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

White lithium grease is the trick!!!


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Had the same problem, replaced all the o rings and now from time to time i spray a little WD-40 in the bumper itself and that has worked.........to keep the lubrication....


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Anyone have a source for the grease? 8)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah whats the name of that stuff they used in there hair in the movie coming to america?lol


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

bruce said:


> Anyone have a source for the grease? 8)


It can usually be purchased at Lowe's, Home Depot, etc.

It is called "plumber's grease" is typically found in the plumbing section. The clear, silicone grease usually comes in a small grey cup (about the size of a silver dollar).

Hope this helps.


----------



## ghoffman105 (Dec 27, 2006)

fowl hunter Posted: Thu May 03, 2007 10:36 pm 

yeah whats the name of that stuff they used in there hair in the movie coming to america?lol

---in the movie it was called "Soul Glow."


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

ghoffman105 said:


> fowl hunter Posted: Thu May 03, 2007 10:36 pm
> 
> yeah whats the name of that stuff they used in there hair in the movie coming to america?lol
> 
> ---in the movie it was called "Soul Glow."


great movie...

...sexual chocolate


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

any one have a problem with their BB not throwing the bumper to its full extend.. (misfire throw at a short distance)


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

any one have the size of the o rings for the BB handy


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

the orings are #11 and can but in bulk at menards or home depot bag of 10 for $2.00 and the grease is silcone grease and disk brake grease I get mine from ford but you should be able to get it at a parts store

David Jansma


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

My o rings were doing the same thing. I put some grease on them and it stopped. I also found some size 11 o rings at Lowes. They were in the plumbing section near the fixtures.

I have a question if anyone doesn't mind answering. The manual on the Bumper Boys says to use a soft tip cleaning brush to clean out the tube of the bumpers. What is a soft tip cleaning brush? My gun cleaning kit only has wire brushes with what appears to be hard tips, and some brushes that are made of cloth material like for buffing a car.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*BB Question*

My 4 shooter fires three bumpers fine. The fourth one isn't firing. One I go out and check the cocking handle is tripped (I guess from the firing of the other bumpers). How do I fix this?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: BB Question*



Mud Diver said:


> My 4 shooter fires three bumpers fine. The fourth one isn't firing. One I go out and check the cocking handle is tripped (I guess from the firing of the other bumpers). How do I fix this?


Hey mud diver, I think I saw this discussed on another thread. The fix was to clean around the firing pin. Spray some gun scrubber or similiar stuff around the firing pin while working that cocking mechanism back and forth.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

wenglish said:


> Had the same problem, replaced all the o rings and now from time to time i spray a little WD-40 in the bumper itself and that has worked.........to keep the lubrication....


I have always been wondered if the solvents in some of the products like WD 40 or other gun cleaning items would eventually eat up the O rings. So I use Gun Scrubber on the bumper tubes of they get dirty or wet. Since it evaporates completely there is no residue. Then just lubricate the O rings. I tried using a gun product that was supposed to clean and lubricate, on the bumper tubes, but felt it was too slick and did not get a good launch.
Just my experience.


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

wenglish said:


> any one have a problem with their BB not throwing the bumper to its full extend.. (misfire throw at a short distance)


Yes, every once in a while I'll get a short throw. Seems to be on the second fire but I'm not certain. ( I have the DD) I've written it off to a mixed jar of old and new loads, all yellow.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

With BB's. cleanleness is next to Godleness.

I would *not* use WD-40 as a lubricant as it attracts dust & dirt. Do not apply ANY lubricant to the outside of the launch tubes. It just attracts dust & dirt, and that WILL effect launch distances.
Use Brak-leen, available at auto parts stores. It leaves no residue.

The rings are # 11 available in the plumbing depts of Lowes/Home Depot.

Use a 12 ga soft wire brush to clean the inside of the launch tubes, after spraying inside with Brak-leen. Turn bumpers upside down to drain.
Use a .22 cal wire brush to clean the inside of the firing chamber. Coat it first with Hoppe's # 9 cleaning solvent and scrub away. Wet a rag with Hoppe's # 9 and wipe down the launch tube itself. Allow to dry.
Lube the inside of the firing pin area with powdered graphite.

I'm a former BB tech rep.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*BB Maintenance*

How often do you do all of that?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Mud Diver,

I'm a big fan of prevenative maintenance. That said,
once every 2 months, depending on use, problems encountered.

I've found that cleaning the launch tube itself, which seems to accumulate a lot of burnt powder residue, seems to help the most. I use Hoppe's # 9 but any similar solvent should work fine.
Once every 4 months or so I will use a 12 gauge wire brush on the indise of the bumper tube; or if I get mud in them. I always spray a lot of the Brake-Leen inside, swizzle it around, and use the 12 ga brush throughly, turn upside down and allow to drain and dry.

My best guess on short throws, it's the .22 shells themselves. I keep my shells in an old pill bottle and have had short throws, then reload, and get normal throws from the same pill bottle.


----------

